
Show HN: Midori – library for animated image backgrounds - aeroheim
https://aeroheim.github.io/midori/
======
aeroheim
Hey HN!

I wanted to share a library that I’ve been working on for a few months now
called midori. This library was built with three.js and uses WebGL. It allows
users to use their own images as animated backgrounds for their websites.

The primary features supported by the library are:

    
    
      - Configurable camera
      - Animated transitions between backgrounds
      - Post-processing effects & particles
    

Implementation-wise, there's a lot of interesting stuff accomplished via
camera manipulation, shaders, and tweening.

I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks for taking a look, it means a lot!

------
dapeebb
This is really cool!

